# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مدیریت مالی

## hosseineset

سلام به همه
میخواستم از دوستانی که درباره رشته مدیریت مالی اطلاعاتی دارن با من و بقیه انتقال بدن(در مورد بازار کارش توی ایران، درصد نیاز داشتن به پارتی و ....)
با تشکر

----------


## hosseineset

ینی هیشکی هیچ اطلاعی درباره این رشته نداره؟

----------


## SNIPER

سخت ترین رشته ارشد برای قبول شدن همین هست.
دانشکده ما ارشد مدیریت مالی نداره ولی اصلی ترین استاد ما که دکترای مدیریت بازرگانی داره میگفت اگه تونستین ارشد مدیریت مالی قبول بشین و به خاطرش خانوادتون مجبور بود خونتون رو بفروشه و شهریتون رو بده 100% این کار رو بکنین چون ارزشش رو داره. برادرش ارشد مالی داره و ماهی 3 میلیون تومن از بانک ملی + کلی هم از شرکت بیمه میگیره. پنجشنبه ها هم کلا تعطیله. 
ظاهرا اکثر شرکت ها بهش نیاز دارن و این رشته خیلی هم کمه به طوری که همه جا به جای مدیریت مالی از رشته های دیگه استخدام کردن.  
0 % هم به پارتی نیاز نداری براس استخدام. رو هوا میزننت
البته ظرفیت پذیرش پایینی داره و قبول شدنش هم سخته. از کارشناسیش هم خبری ندارم نمدونم اصلا کارشناسی این رشته هست یا نه

----------


## hosseineset

یعنی به نظر شما بهتره که انتخاب رشته های اول رو چیزی که میخوام بزنم و برای بعدی ها مدیریت مالی رو انتخاب کنم؟
قبول دارم که ظرفیتش کمه و توی کل تهران هم فقط دانشگاه تهران این رشته رو داره اونم با پذیرش خیلی پایین
رشته اش طوری هست که اگه کار گیر نیاد بشه خودم یه کاری برای خودم دست و پا کنم؟

----------


## SNIPER

دوست عزیز در مورد ارشد مدیریت مالی یه چیزی بهت میگم خودت تا تهش برو. الان سازمان های دولتی خیلی خیلی کم استخدام دارن. معمولا هم برای کارشناسی ارشد نهایتا 27-28 ساله استخدام میکنن ( اگه سربازی رفته باشه 2 سال میاد روش ) کسی هم معافیت پزشکی از خدمت داشته باشه معمولا استخدام نمیشه در هیچ سازمانی. یه نفر متولد 59 با معافیت پزشکی که مدرک ارشد مدیریت مالی داشته پارسال توی تامین اجتماعی تهران استخدام شده.  خودت حساب کن ببین وضعیت بازار کار و نیاز بهش در چه حدیه دیگه.  شما چیزی که میخوای رو بخون کلا ولی اگه بقیه رشته ها قبول نشی بعیده که مدیریت مالی بتونی بیاری.

----------


## hosseineset

ینی توی کل انجمن فقط یه نفر درباره این رشته اطلاعات داشت؟!!!!!?

----------


## SNIPER

اطلاعات راجع به این رشته خیلی کمه عزیز. اینجا هم اکثر بچه ها ریاضی تجربی هستن. این رشته هم که ارشده و فکر کنم کارشناسی نداشته باشه. شما به یه دانشکده علوم انسانی هم مراجعه کنین تعداد کمی هستن که در مورد این رشته اطلاعات دارن چه برسه به این فروم. منم به طور اتفاقی از استادمون شنیده بودم اینا رو

----------


## Seyed Chester

سلام  لطفا اطلاعات بيشتر بدين  :Yahoo (21): 
اپ  :Yahoo (21): 
يه سوالم دارم براي شغل ازادي كه داري بخش هاي مختلفيه اين رشته خوبيه ؟

----------

